# Larry Browns staff



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is a couple days old but I just found it



> This is Larry Brown's 12th coaching stop between the ABA, NBA and college ball, and he's now gone full-circle since his first head-coaching job was the ABA's Carolina Cougars. Larry Brown, 67, has already said that fellow Tar Heel Phil Ford will be retained from fired Coach Sam Vincent's staff (Ford will be invaluable, acting as a buffer between Larry and another Tar Heel, Raymond Felton, since we've all heard the stories of how brutal Larry can be on point guards.). Larry said loyalty will be the main qualification to be on his staff. Media reports in Charlotte say he'd like to round up his old gang: Dave Hanners, John Kuester and perhaps Eric Snow if he retires.


 LINK

Also



> Speculation is flying around the City of Brotherly Love and Tobacco Road that Larry Brown will be the next coach of the Charlotte Bobcats. On top of that, is the rumor that Brown will add longtime Jay Wright Assistant, Brett Gunning, to his NBA staff.
> 
> Gunning has been on Jay Wright's staff since their time at Hofstra.
> 
> Brett was also rumored to be a candidate for the Marist Head Coach position but he withdrew his name.


 LINK


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

More on Eric Snow



> Charlotte Bobcats coach Larry Brown wants Cleveland Cavaliers point guard Eric Snow on his staff, once Snow's injury retirement becomes official.
> 
> But there's a complication for Snow; an informed source says the Chicago Bulls want to interview him to be their head coach.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Charlotte Bobcats today named Herb Brown as an assistant coach, joining Jeff Capel, Phil Ford and Dave Hanners on the staff of Head Coach Larry Brown.
> 
> Herb Brown reunites with his brother for a third time, having previously joined him on the bench in both Detroit and Philadelphia, where the brothers led their teams to the 2004 NBA Championship and 2001 Eastern Conference Championship, respectively. Brown, who brings over 40 years of experience to the Bobcats, spent the last four seasons with the Atlanta Hawks. He was head coach of the Pistons from 1976-78, leading Detroit to back-to-back playoff appearances, and has served as an assistant with the Houston, Phoenix, Indiana, Chicago and Portland, in addition to the Pistons, 76ers and Hawks.


LINK


----------

